# Writing > General Writing >  Lines to never use in movies

## blp

Because they're cliches. 

I thought I'd compile a list. There are a few online, mostly not great, but I've pilfered what I did rate - it's the nature of the game, really, isn't it? 

Apparently 

Let's get out of here

and it's variations is the most overused line of all time in movies. Fair enough. I'm a little more interested in the lines that are actually supposed to denote some cleverness. Sarcastic ones, in particular. 

Here's what I've got so far:


Shes/hes good. 

You have no idea. 

That wasnt part of the deal. 

You havent heard the last of this. 

Where do you think youre going? 

We have to get out of here  now! 

Theres been a change of plan. 

People dont change. 

What the hell was that?

Trust me, you don't want to know. 

Trust me, you do not want to do that. 

Come on! Theres another way out of here. 

Does this place have another exit? 

Weve lost power. / Were losing power. 

Were losing him / her. 

Well, lets just say. [there's been a change of plan / we've made other arrangements / he's not what you'd call an ordinary__________. / someone was waiting for him. etc.]

OK, what just happened? 

OK, am I missing something here?

Boy, are YOU in trouble!

This place gives me the creeps.

Try and get some rest.

Is that all you got? 
Im just getting started. 

Come in. _______ was just leaving.

How hard can it be?

Are you thinking what Im thinking?

OK, this is a joke, right? 

You say that like its a bad thing.

Dont you get it?

OK, now youre really starting to piss me off.

Call me a ________ one more time. 

This is NOT over. 

Tell me what you see. 

OK, this is ****ed up. 

Somethings not right. / Something doesnt feel right. 

We can beat this thing. 

I want your badge and your gun.

----------


## Silas Thorne

There's a lot of arse ones.  :Wink:  like 'the Lieutenant is gonna have my arse for this one'. Can't think of too many offhand, but I'm sure there are. maybe 'he's gonna have my arse in a sling'? 

'We don't need no stinking badgers!' (Just kidding, this doesn't crop up too often.) 

How about**:
'We're all in this together'.
'Let's get this sonnava*****!'

----------


## Silas Thorne

In case you're wondering, it's witch with a B.

----------


## blp

No, yes, that's good, the arse ones. Spelled the American way, of course, which wouldn't make it through the forum filters. Also

You gotta help me. If _________ finds out about this, it's gonna be my arse. 

It's my arse on the line over this. 

and even:

If I screw up one more time, it's my arse. 

Just thought of another, non-arse one:

I'm not kidding around here.

----------


## blp

> In case you're wondering, it's witch with a B.


I don't know that one. 

Here's another:

Oh. Wise guy, eh? Paulie, show him what we do to wise guys.

----------


## blp

And

I just know I'm going to regret this, but, OK [ where do I sign / tell me what you want me to do / hand me that automatic ]

----------


## Silas Thorne

> I don't know that one. 
> 
> Here's another:
> 
> Oh. Wise guy, eh? Paulie, show him what we do to wise guys.


Yep, that's probably in every American mobster movie ever made.  :Smile:

----------


## blp

I have to admit, I'm impressed. 

Very impressive, Mr. __________. Now let's see how you deal with a _________.

----------


## Silas Thorne

You'll see your son/daughter/wife again when we see the money.

----------


## Delta40

Dammit woman! Haven't you realised yet its because I love you?

----------


## aBIGsheep

His power just increased by #!

----------


## Silas Thorne

Honey, I'm home!  :Wink:

----------


## Delta40

Oh baby, I love it when you do that

----------


## jon1jt

I have one.

"I love her, man." There's only one guy who could get away with saying that and still be cool: 

Andrew McCarthy, in the movie, St. Elmo's Fire.  :Tongue:

----------


## blp

Nice contributions, all. Here are a few more:

No. _This_ is not happening. Sorry. Uh uh. No. 

So you want to play, do you? 

The spider has caught himself a little fly.

Now I've seen everything.

----------


## Klope3

> What the hell was that?





> We've lost power.


Two great ones!

----------


## prendrelemick

two that really anoy me are;

Whats the matter, you Chicken or sum'thin ?
and
OK, lets do it!

----------


## blp

> two that really anoy me are;
> 
> Whats the matter, you Chicken or sum'thin ?
> and
> OK, lets do it!


Yes, classic. 

The latter also known as

OK, let's do this thing.

----------


## jon1jt

"Do you know what I want to do?! Do you know what I really want to do?!?!! Strut."


John Travolta, Staying Alive

----------


## Silas Thorne

Do you have:
You want some of this? Come get some!

----------


## blp

Boy, you just don't know when you're licked, do you? 

Some people just don't know when to quit. 

Miss __________, show Mr. ________ to the door, will you?

Thank you, I'll find my own way out. 

I trust everything is in order. 

Oh my god. I thought you were dead.

You don't get rid of me that easy.

----------


## Silas Thorne

You pull that kind of stunt again, and I'll have (your badge/ you grounded/ you doing traffic duty).

----------


## blp

*laughing* 

Yeah,

or

[.... I'll bust you back down to desk sergeant so fast it'll make your head spin.]

You're in a world of pain now. 

Welcome to _my_ world. 

I can't hold her. 

I'm back!

Stay focused!

----------


## Silas Thorne

"You can't do this to me! I love you, goddammit!" Dont you die on me!
Im not leaving you!-You have to go on without me! 
Come get some.
Now where were we?
But So-and-so lives on, as long as we remember him in our hearts. / So-and-so lives here [point to head] and he lives here [point to heart.]
What part of _____________ dont you understand?
I always wanted to say that!
If my calculations are correct / According to my calculations

If I get bitten and turn into one of thosethose thingsI want you to promise me something. Kill me.Only if you swear to do the same for me. 


You say that like its a bad thing.
You had me at [fill-in-the-blank].
(Somethings) my middle name.

----------


## blp

> What part of _____________ dont you understand?


Yes! This is the ultimate, as far as I'm concerned. 




> You say that like its a bad thing.


Had it. 




> You had me at [fill-in-the-blank].


I've seen it suggested that this can actually be traced to a first instance in Jerry McGuire: 'You had me at "Hello"'. Still, yes, utterly unforgivable to use it again. 




> (Somethings) my middle name.


Brilliant. Similarly, and even worse:

[Something]? Baby, I am all about [Something]. 

The two are often used together.

----------


## blp

This guy ain't so tough. 

I can take him. [discouraging response] I _said_, I can take him. 

Cover me. I'm going in. 

So you want to play rough.

Don't play dumb with me. We know that you.....

----------


## blp

And as a kind of meta-cliche that comments on all the others:

If I had a dollar for every time I'd heard somebody say that...

----------


## Silas Thorne

we're not turning back now.

how do you like that, eh?

_____'s not answering his/her phone. There must be something wrong.

----------


## Silas Thorne

I'm too old for this ****! Did you get that one?

----------


## Silas Thorne

That’s it! You’re off the case!

If we make it out of this alive . . . 

Wait! I can explain! This isn’t what it looks like.

When I’m through with you (etc.) –

Okay, let’s call that plan B

Wait a minute, are you saying– ? 

****in’ A! 

Jesus H. Christ!

We’ve got company. 

Whatever you do, don’t look down.

. . . and there’s nothing you or anyone else can do to stop me!

What if? . . . Nah, it would never work. 

Did I just say that out loud?

You give ___ a bad name. Calling you a ___ is an insult to ____.

----------


## blp

Excellent. I think these are all new to the list, but since none of them are actually new, it's easy to get confused. 

Especially happy to see these:




> Weve got company. 
> 
> Whatever you do, dont look down.

----------


## blp

That's nothing. You should see me on a good day.

----------


## blp

I am getting _so_ tired of being right.

----------


## blp

Oh, I'm sorry, you seem to have mistaken me for someone who gives a ****. 

Do I look to you like someone who gives a ****?

----------


## blp

Did you see that? 

Did you hear something? I thought I heard something.

'm I bad.

----------


## blp

I am so over [you / this].

----------


## blp

If I have to hear one more time about [how he conquered the Martians / the 'old days' ]...
I know, I know. Shhh. 

Shhh. He'll hear you. 

Shhh. He'll hear you. 
I don't _care_! I _want_ him to hear me. 
You don't mean that. 

You don't mean that.

----------


## blp

The old _______ ________ was a good man, a brave man. That's the _______ ________ I respected, the _______ ________ I fell in love with. I want that _______ ________ back. 

No. That _______ ________ is dead. He died the moment [something happened]. 

Don't say that.

----------


## Silas Thorne

:FRlol:  no, it's too much, I'm going mad!

----------


## blp

Not so fast, ___________!

You scrub up pretty good. 

You're not so bad yourself.

----------


## blp

> no, it's too much, I'm going mad!


I know. It's nuts. Before I could hardly think of any. Now I can't seem to stop.

EDIT:
It's almost as if I was in Matrix world before and all of this just seemed like... normality.  :Wink:

----------


## blp

What do we know about him?

It seems he was...

----------


## blp

I'm just glad you're here / alive. 

Somebody better have a damn good explanation for this. 

Well at least _somebody_ seems to know what's going on around here. 

Got a name? 

Nice [shooting/driving/work]. For a [kid/girl/newbie]. 

Now get to work!

Are you for real? 

OK, now I'm really mad. 

That did it. 

Now let's get this place cleaned up. 

Well, look what just walked in. 

OK, but you owe me, big time. 

What he said. [another meta-cliche]

Is this going to take long? Because, you know, I kind of have to be somewhere.

Sit down, smart guy. 

We'll be here as long as it takes.

----------


## blp

It's like nothing phases him. 

Unacceptable!

Does somebody need a hug? 

Things like this just make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. 

[and another meta-critique:]

Is there an echo in here?

----------


## blp

The terrible thing is, I'm finding it increasingly difficult to shake the suspicion that this list, in much longer form, printed and bound, _already exists_ and is issued to screenwriters as a guide not of what to avoid, but include.

----------


## blp

Make no mistake. He is armed and he is dangerous. 

You guys be careful out there.

----------


## firefangled

This would make a good movie!

I'm all about the ______.

I hate mummies!

Let's just say the gun hadn't gone off, baby. Could you ever have picked me over him?

There's no place like home.

C'mon kid, you can do it!

All I needed was a chance.

----------


## blp

> This would make a good movie!


Is that your own comment, or a cliche movie line? I can't tell anymore. 

Anyway, I agree. Was having similar thoughts. 

More:


Now you tell me!

Uh, when were you planning on telling me this?

----------


## blp

From here on in it's every man for himself.

----------


## blp

_You're_ ___________? How do you think I feel?

----------


## blp

God help us all.

May God have mercy on us all.

----------


## blp

She knows something.

There's something she's not telling us. 

He knows more than he's letting on. 

You're keeping something from me. 

I've never seen you like this.

----------


## subterranean

I don't know whether this has been posted before or not
_ I'm dying_

----------


## blp

> I don't know whether this has been posted before or not
> _ I'm dying_


No, pretty sure we haven't had that. Puts me in mind of another:

You're gonna be OK. 

also

Hang in their, buddy.

----------


## blp

Someone to see you, sir. 

Can't it wait?

He says it's urgent. 

Alright, show him in.

----------


## subterranean

Put the gun down and no one gets hurt!

----------


## firefangled

> Is that your own comment, or a cliche movie line? I can't tell anymore. 
> 
> Anyway, I agree. Was having similar thoughts. 
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> Now you tell me!
> 
> Uh, when were you planning on telling me this?


Surely it was obviously a cliche....and don't call me Shirley.  :Biggrin: 

Father, I think I'm losing my faith.

So does this mean we're going to die!

Must be a subdural hematoma.

One of us will have to leave.

One of us will have to stay.

One of us will have to go back.

Sorry, kid, it's not your time to go.

It's not here. It must be somewhere else.

----------


## firefangled

There will be no return to the command module.

Who do you think you're talking to?

Do I look like I'm stupid?

Do I sound like I'm joking?

You're (parent/relative/friend/associate/office/role) was a very brave (man/woman).

It's what we do.

Are you hit? It's only a scratch.

(Name of a planet/name of a town/name of a state/name of a day) is a long way and even if we had the time, we don't have enough (lithium cells/gas/ energy/fuel/firewood/food/water).

----------


## blp

> Surely it was obviously a cliche....and don't call me Shirley.


OK, but can I call you Ray or Jay?  :Wink: 

Seriously, I've never heard that one. And as I was writing all these out, I did start to fantasise about a film composed entirely of these cliches. 

Someone to see you, sir. 

Can't it wait? 

He won't wait. He says it's urgent. 

Alright, I suppose you'd better show him in.... Come in. __________ was just leaving. Thank you, __________. That will be all, I trust. Miss. ________ will show you to the door. 

Thank you. I can find my own way out. 

____________! I thought I was never going to see you again. 

Pardon me, have you two met? 

I've never seen this person before in my life. 

Oh, you are so _bad_, ________ __________!

Excuse me, but what part of 'I've never seen this person before in my life' don't you understand? 

Well I hope somebody knows what's going on here.

----------


## blp

> It's what we do.


I love this one.

Speaking of which:

I love this part.

----------


## blp

How did you find me? 

I've been looking for you everywhere.

----------


## blp

I've got your back, buddy.

----------


## mollie

You're not the person I fell in love with.

I don't know who you are any more.

We can get though this thing...together.

And my own personal bugbear, a cliche also widely used outside of film (and I will slap the next person who uses it) - 

And you know what? ____________ <states blindingly obvious/hilariously shallow/blatant "play to the gallery" observation in a voice denoting poignancy and unmatched depth of thought>

----------


## blp

> And my own personal bugbear, a cliche also widely used outside of film (and I will slap the next person who uses it) - 
> 
> And you know what? ____________ <states blindingly obvious/hilariously shallow/blatant "play to the gallery" observation in a voice denoting poignancy and unmatched depth of thought>


Eugh. Yes, truly egregious. 

And you know what? I realised right then and there that I didn't have to be ashamed of who I was anymore.

----------


## blp

You know, these [visits from you / letters / weekly pinnacle games ] are the only thing that keeps me going.

----------


## blp

Yeah, well guys like us gotta stick together.

----------


## blp

The sooner [something happens], the better.

----------


## blp

Uh uh. Not him. This isn't his style.

----------


## firefangled

yeh you can call me Ray or you can call me Jay, just don't call me Ray-Jay.

Freeze!

What did the robbers look like? Don't know, they had masks on.

Don't come any closer or I'll have to (shoot/kiss ya).

He was here a minute ago.

----------


## firefangled

You know, you could be anything you want.

Where would I be without you.

I think we're being followed.

There (he/she/it) is now. Don't (look/turn around)!!

What do you think it means?

It's the end of the road for me.

----------


## Delta40

The cheque is in the mail

----------


## blp

Nothing. We've been over this place with a fine tooth comb.

----------


## blp

Please tell me this isn't what I think it is.

----------


## MarkBastable

"Yeah - something like that."


(Which means, "Yes, exactly that, but the screenwriter can't simply have the hero say 'Yes' because he needs to look enigmatic and oblique.")

----------


## blp

> "Yeah - something like that."
> 
> 
> (Which means, "Yes, exactly that, but the screenwriter can't simply have the hero say 'Yes' because he needs to look enigmatic and oblique.")


*laughing*

Nice. 

***


Don't even go there.

----------


## blp

If that was your attempt at [ politeness / diplomacy / subtlety / discretion etc. ] I must say, you've got a funny way of going about things. 

If that was you being [ charming / diplomatic / subtle etc. ] I'd hate to see you when you're [the opposite].

----------


## blp

You know, a guy could get used to this.

----------


## Emil Miller

Three from the distant past:

If we go this way we can head 'em off at the pass.

You're all washed up kid.

It's an old trick but might just work.

----------


## firefangled

> Please tell me this isn't what I think it is.


One of my favorite. Of course it begs the Maxwell Smart parody:

"I think it may be the bullet tha killed (whoever)." 

"I told you not to tell me that."

----------


## firefangled

Look at all that blood. Looks like it severed an artery.

I know my rights.

Let me have a crack at him.

Somebody has to do something.

Bring it on!

----------


## firefangled

Love's like that sometimes, honey.

I know what it looks like, the beatings, the running around, the drinking, the gambling, but I love (him/her) and I know (he/she) loves me.

I'm warning you. This is the last time.

Got a light?

What's a girl have to do to get a drink around here?

----------


## firefangled

Missed this one, first scan.....love it.




> Oh. Wise guy, eh? Paulie, show him what we do to wise guys.

----------


## MarkBastable

"Accident? Yeah. Yeah, sure. That's it. It was an accident."

----------


## MarkBastable

And have we had....


"Jeanie - it isn't what it looks like, I swear!"

----------


## MarkBastable

"How do I know? Well, Sammy, I _was_ that little drummer boy."

----------


## MarkBastable

"Well, I can't stand around here all day jawing. I've got work to do."



Er...that wasn't a hackneyed line from a movie. That was me. So it was a hackneyed line from a life.

----------


## firefangled

May I speak frankly?

You expect me to believe that?

----------


## firefangled

*and applying to this thread and also a well used cliche: Damn! How many of them are there?

You may think you know what you're dealing with, but believe me, you don't.

I need a stiff drink.

So, who's the stiff?

-No pulse. 
-You mean he's dead?

You may be right after all.

I thought you'd be taller.

You're dumber than I thought.

You're smarter than you look.

----------


## firefangled

Enough's enough.

----------


## firefangled

one more:


If my boss finds out about this, I'm finished.

----------


## blp

Me talking, even if it's in cliches: my cup runneth over. Especially gleeful at:




> How do I know? Well, Sammy, I was that little drummer boy.


and




> I told you not to tell me that.


Speaking of parodies, ff, when I was looking at other lists online (all were shorter than ours), someone had quoted this, from Flight of the Conchords, which I'll do extempore:

A: What if.... nah, it would never work.

B: No, what? 

A: Well... sometimes when I'm angry at someone I just sort of think bad thoughts about them. 

B: But what good does that do if they don't even know about it?

A: Yeah, I know. That's why I didn't say it.

----------


## blp

> *and applying to this thread and also a well used cliche: Damn! How many of them are there?


To respond with what may well be another:

I know, right? 

Seriously, I'm surprised and even, through the laughter, sort of horrified. It's like the increasing proliferation of Aliens in the Alien movies.

----------


## MarkBastable

"Just take it and get out of here, before I change my mind."

----------


## MarkBastable

"You're forgetting, Joe - I retired. It's not my problem any more."

----------


## firefangled

> Speaking of parodies, ff, when I was looking at other lists online (all were shorter than ours), someone had quoted this, from Flight of the Conchords, which I'll do extempore:
> 
> A: What if.... nah, it would never work.
> 
> B: No, what? 
> 
> A: Well... sometimes when I'm angry at someone I just sort of think bad thoughts about them. 
> 
> B: But what good does that do if they don't even know about it?
> ...


LOL...I have yet to see more than excerpts from this series, but I keep meaning to catch the time and day. The premise is hilarious.

----------


## firefangled

_*I think we could do pages and pages on just alien and monster movies*_

-My god, what is it?
-All I can tell you is, it's not one of us.

How did they get here.

I think it's time for them to breed.

Well we're not looking for a wild animal anymore.

----------


## firefangled

> Speaking of parodies, ff, when I was looking at other lists online (all were shorter than ours), someone had quoted this, from Flight of the Conchords, which I'll do extempore:
> 
> A: What if.... nah, it would never work.
> 
> B: No, what? 
> 
> A: Well... sometimes when I'm angry at someone I just sort of think bad thoughts about them. 
> 
> B: But what good does that do if they don't even know about it?
> ...


This is like the Steve Martin bit, sort of:

Martin: It mysterious like a thermos.

B: A thermos! What is myterious about a thermos?

Martin: It keeps things hot *and* cold.

B: What?!

Martin: How does it know?

----------


## blp

> This is like the Steve Martin bit, sort of:
> 
> Martin: It mysterious like a thermos.
> 
> B: A thermos! What is myterious about a thermos?
> 
> Martin: It keeps things hot *and* cold.
> 
> B: What?!
> ...


lol IRL. 

This is better than, but very like a bit of my own that's still looking for a home:

A: This is lukewarm. 

B: Oh fer.... You're impossible! You wouldn't like it if your drink was too hot or too cold, but you don't want it to be lukewarm either.

----------


## blp

_I really want to be first with this one and I'm pretty sure I am:_

It's time to take out the trash.

----------


## blp

Somebody should have told _him_ the war was over. 

They're surrounding the building. 

Looks like you're going to get a little more than you bargained for. 

Just don't ever let me hear you say I don't take care of you. 

Who's the daddy? Who's the daddy now?

----------


## blp

> _*I think we could do pages and pages on just alien and monster movies*_



Yes. And cop/private detective/gangster ones.

----------


## blp

Take a look at this.

----------


## blp

> _*I think we could do pages and pages on just alien and monster movies*_


I suspect there are lots of voiceover ones too. 

[Manitoba / New York / Caracas / Alexandria etc. ] a town / city [on the edge / without pity / to get lost in etc.]

When I think....

When I look back....

But that was before; before [something happened]; before [amplification of what has just been said to have happened]. 

[Eddie / Sarah etc.] was different. I'd never met anyone like [him/her] before. 

He / She showed me a new world, one where....

That was when I realised....

But still I wasn't satisfied.

I knew / saw then that [nothing was going to change / I had to go further etc.]

But why? 

Then something changed. 

Perhaps this was why....

----------


## prendrelemick

Give me one good reason why i don't

run you downtown
run you out of town
run you in
bust you
bust you in the mouth
put you over my knee
etc
etc

----------


## firefangled

*Alien movie voice-overs are prime I'll try to go there. In the meantime...*


This was the last uninfected outpost...

How do I know you're not one of them?

*My sister and I called this the LLoyd Bridges VO*:
Little did I know that______.

----------


## firefangled

All I know is I don't want to be around when that thing wakes up.

How did they get here?

It will be the end of life as we know it.

----------


## blp

> All I know is I don't want to be around when that thing wakes up.


*laughing*

----------


## blp

This thing goes all the way to the top!

----------


## MarkBastable

"But wait - if these things are eggs, where's the ..... AAAAAAGGHHHH!!!"

----------


## Scheherazade

"You have lost your sparkle."

----------


## firefangled

Nuke 'em!

They want to destroy all that's human.

----------


## blp

I am going so far out on a limb with this, but... [would you go out with me? / I'm okaying the project.]

Not even close. 

Now don't **** up!

See, now you've gone and made me.... [drop my sandwich / lose my temper]. It's not a good idea to make me.... [drop my sandwich / lose my temper]. Bad things happen when I... [drop my sandwich / lose my temper]. 

There are times in a man's life when....

This is one of those times. 

[VO:] I never did go back to.....

[VO:] I know what you're thinking.....

[VO:] But look a little closer....

[VO:] Sometimes, things are not all as they appear....

----------


## blp

You're going to want to sit down for this. 

I'm not staying. 

Is it bad news? 

The news isn't great. 

I _knew_ we should never have....

Take it easy. It wasn't your fault. 

That's easy for you to say!

Somebody get him some water. 

Get back. Give him air. 

Ohhh. This is _all my fault_!

----------


## blp

He's going to pull through. 

I trust everything is in order. 

I trust everything is to your liking. 

Dude, I don't even want to _think_ about... [how I'm going to feel in the morning / what this is going to do to my parents / how much this is going to cost me]

----------


## blp

> "You're forgetting, Joe - I retired. It's not my problem any more."


This one makes me laugh every time I read it.

----------


## blp

You've got some nerve, coming in here with.... [that big stupid smile on your face / a floozy like that / out so much as a by your leave]

----------


## blp

You want to be careful where you point that thing. 

A guy could get himself hurt waving one of those things around.

----------


## firefangled

*The one at which I cringe every time*:


At the end of the day.

----------


## firefangled

> Dude, I don't even want to _think_ about... [how I'm going to feel in the morning / what this is going to do to my parents / how much this is going to cost me]



*oh yeh, and always the same facial expression*

----------


## MarkBastable

"When they said Jerry Szolznicki was all washed-up, I told them they were crazy. Well - guess I was wrong..."

----------


## blp

Road trip!

----------


## blp

_I owe this one to the four-year old boy who's mother was buying him sweets in the shop just now. He was stomping around saying it in four-year old boy speak, which his mother interpreted as 'Angel face':_

In your face!

----------


## MarkBastable

"Sorry, Bingo, old chap - <cough, cough> - looks like I'm going to have to <cough> miss out on that pint at the Rose and Crown after all..."

----------


## blp

> *The one at which I cringe every time*:
> 
> 
> At the end of the day.


Brrr. Yeah. Also much over-used, often several times in one run-on sentence, by footballers (soccer players) here: 

At the end of the day Bob, I'll hold me hands up, they were the better side and, at the end of the day, you know, we've gotta look at that, learn from our mistakes, move on, and, at the end of the day, look towards the future and make sure that each man, on the day, is at the top of his game at the end of the day.

----------


## blp

> "Sorry, Bingo, old chap - <cough, cough> - looks like I'm going to have to <cough> miss out on that pint at the Rose and Crown after all..."


*more laughter*

----------


## blp

Oh when are you going to wake up and smell the coffee?

----------


## blp

That's gotta hurt!

----------


## blp

I screwed up. What do you want me to say?

Let's not make a federal case out of this. 

He's a good kid.

----------


## blp

Don't hold your breath.

----------


## firefangled

Bingo is a gem.

I forgot about, "Don't hold your breath." it's as bad as "At the end of the day."

----------


## Silas Thorne

Now, everyone get down on the floor!

----------


## firefangled

We drew nearer to the house. Near enough to see there were no cars in the driveway. _Little did we know_ what we would find waiting for us.

She was a sweet girl. _Little did we know_ how diabolical.

It was a good martini, ice cold with just the right amount of vermouth. _Little did I suspect_ that was not all.

----------


## firefangled

Can I trust you?

Can you keep a secret?

Who's the stoolpigeon?

Ma! I made it, Ma!

Frisk 'em.

Give me your badge and your gun, you're through.

----------


## blp

You're letting [you're work / this thing etc.] come between us. 

Are we done here? 

Tell me, are there women this approach actually works with?

----------


## blp

You know and I know that....

Go to him. 

He needs you. 

He needs me.

----------


## firefangled

He's just a (horse/dog/cat/dolphin/whale), honey.

He'll come home, he loves you.

You have to prepare yourself for the worst, it's been a month now.

He's in a better place.

----------


## blp

It's just a walk in the park.

----------


## firefangled

*In the lineage of cliché this evolved into "At the end of the Day", I'm sure in an attempt to overcome being cliché. What will be next for this one? Subtly this points to our need for quick, if not instant, gratification, presuming everything takes only a day. Writers are left wondering, "What would Jerry Bruckheimer do?"*


In the final analysis

Look at me!

I'm way ahead of you.

That's *my* family/wife/children/friend/partner out there!

----------


## Silas Thorne

'Look at me!' is a clich-e? How about 'Look at that!' or 'Look at her!' or 'look at him!'? What think yous?  :Wink:

----------


## Emil Miller

Another one from the distant past:

"This town aint big enough for both of us."

----------


## jon1jt

Dude, you did not just say what I think you said?

----------


## jon1jt

Heeeereeeeeeeeeeee's Johnnnnnny!

----------


## jon1jt

You're the man.

----------


## firefangled

> 'Look at me!' is a clich-e? How about 'Look at that!' or 'Look at her!' or 'look at him!'? What think yous?


I know what you mean, Silas, but ref: Get Shorty. It is such a cliche in film they spoofed it throughout the story.


....just let me do my job!

Do you want out of here or do you like alligators/getting blown to bits/snakes/zombies/being eaten for tonights dinner?

*watched TV last night* *watched CNN this morning* Have I metioned *At the end of the #$%[email protected] day*.

----------


## firefangled

*As I think we think of these, has anyone had an urge to have a thread with the most original/comical/just plain awesome movie lines?*


Or is that going overboard?

----------


## blp

> *As I think we think of these, has anyone had an urge to have a thread with the most original/comical/just plain awesome movie lines?*
> 
> 
> Or is that going overboard?


Hadn't thought of it, but I'm up for it. I have an incipient belief in the writerly health giving properties of copying out other people's good writing.

----------


## blp

Look, mister, we don't want no trouble, see?

We're just simple people.

----------


## jon1jt

"I'd rather be with no one for the right reasons than with someone for the wrong ones."

"You don't love me."

----------


## JacobF

I didn't even get to say goodbye.

Is that a threat?

----------


## blp

How hard can it be? 

Don't even think about it.

----------


## blp

Sorry, I'm repeating myself. [No, really]

Well, I sure didn't see that coming.

----------


## prendrelemick

Grim faced doctor thumping patients thorax whilst shouting....

C'mon c'mon breathe, c'mon you can do it, c'mon stay with me,c'mon breathe.

----------


## blp

Well, I’ll leave you two to get acquainted. 

This is all most unfortunate. 

I’ll make the necessary arrangements. 

How many [wives has Mr. ______ had/times has this happened etc.]?
Counting this one? 

Looks like we’ve got the place to ourselves. 

Well it’ll be our little secret.

----------


## firefangled

> "I'd rather be with no one for the right reasons than with someone for the wrong ones."
> 
> "You don't love me."


And probably in the same conversations (hope no one has done this one before):

"It isn't you, it's me."

----------


## dramasnot6

"I realized you were the one all along."

----------


## mollie

Set in WWI trenches:

Sergeant Hard S. Nails: I don't care about myself, private. I got no-one to go home to. I just want my boys to get out of this thing alive.

Private Neverheard O. Himtill-Thisscene: Hey Sarge, I wanna show you something. (Pulls out daguerreotype of wholesome blonde in gingham dress) This is my sweetheart, Betty from back home. Soon as this crazy war is over we're going to be married. Ain't she something?

I think you all know what's coming next...

----------


## firefangled

So if that's not_____,who is it?

----------


## dramasnot6

"It's quiet...too quiet."

----------


## Isagel

You know, if someone would copy paste this lot and we would have ourselves a script ...oh, tempted now.

----------


## blp

> You know, if someone would copy paste this lot and we would have ourselves a script ...oh, tempted now.


Yeah, I've been thinking about that.

----------


## Mathor

criminals talking to themselves when no one is around

"i know it's here somewhere.."
he finds it
"here we go"


Note: See Keannu Reeves' acting career.

----------


## Mathor

also you can replace my comment "here we go" with "Bingo!" and it fits stereotypes just as well

----------


## RobinHood3000

What about a certain Italian mob boss saying, with a straight face, "Ya got spirit, kid, I'll give ya that."

(David Goyer, I'm talking to you.)

----------


## Mathor

Whenever a person is talking on the phone to someone, talking like this:

"Wait, you want me to go where???? To the movies? Okay."

whereas in real life people talk on the phone like this

"Mmhmm, mhmm, yeahh, okay"

If you can't find a way to write how the viewer finds out what the phone conversation is about, then don't have a phone conversatiton at all, or have the voice of the other person on the phone audible as well

----------


## tonywalt

"PUSH, PUSH" and then the woman giving birth shout's back some insult.

They use it in many comedy scenes.

----------


## Delta40

I bet I know what you're thinking

I bet you don't

----------


## MystyrMystyry

> Whenever a person is talking on the phone to someone, talking like this:
> 
> "Wait, you want me to go where???? To the movies? Okay."
> 
> whereas in real life people talk on the phone like this
> 
> "Mmhmm, mhmm, yeahh, okay"
> 
> If you can't find a way to write how the viewer finds out what the phone conversation is about, then don't have a phone conversatiton at all, or have the voice of the other person on the phone audible as well


Actually I did see a clever cheap one on Jonathon Creek where the prop was an upside-down pocket camera - the call was just a pre-recorded video of someone pretending they were Skyping, to which the actor responded during the pauses.

By showing both caller and recipient it didn't matter that it wasn't exactly like a real call - we got both sides of the conversation

----------


## Hawkman

"Showtime!"

"This thing is bigger than both of us"

"I have feelings for you"

"I've got a bad feeling about this" George Lucas, please note.

"What's the matter, d'you want to live for ever?"

Anything Jim Carey says...

----------


## MystyrMystyry

> "I've got a bad feeling about this" George Lucas, please note.


I think he started it, and it was adopted by the makers of Resident Evil (and then used in myriad other games, from memory...)

----------


## xtianfriborg13

That's cute.  :Smile:

----------


## Calidore

> "PUSH, PUSH" and then the woman giving birth shout's back some insult.
> 
> They use it in many comedy scenes.


Bill Cosby's natural childbirth story is unmatched.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOP52g_rO24

----------


## svejorange

Nice post. Had a lot of fun reading it  :Smile:

----------


## jcparker96

(When talking about a certain activity, mood, or other thing) -- is nice... You should try it sometime.

----------

